# Synchronisation Calendrier  iCloud et Google agenda



## stwing (8 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s il existe un moyen (gratuit) de synchroniser mon calendrier iCloud avec un calendrier Google.
 Je vous remercie


----------



## stwing (12 Janvier 2020)

Personne n a de solution ?
Merci


----------



## ericse (13 Janvier 2020)

Ça n’a pas l’air très courant comme besoin... C’est dans quel but ?


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

Impossible sauf par passer par des serveurs externe ou système payant.

J'ai tres long temps recherché ce genre de chose, que ca soit pour le cal comme pour le card ...
Pour le card j'ai trouvé, mais via une apps ios, qui fait le boulot, mais j'aurais préféré passer par un serveur. (l'apps : Contact Mover)

Pour le cal il  me semble que j'avais réussi à faire quelque chose avec https://www.memotoo.com/.
Après quid de la confidentialité ... Car j'ai eu un souci et en échangeant avec le dev et bien il avait bien accès à toutes mes données ...

J'ai laissé tomber tant que je ne trouve pas de système auto hébergé ou avec une vraie notion de confidentialité ...

Petite note quand même, c'est dommage d'utiliser Google (même s’il existe peu d’équivalent aussi aboutit de leurs outils)


----------



## stwing (13 Janvier 2020)

bonjour 
merci pour vos réponse

j'utilise au quotidien (tant pour mes rdv pro que perso) Calendrier. Il est sur mon Mac perso, mon iPhone et mon iPad. Quand je suis au travail, j'ai un PC mais je consulte mon Calendrier via iCloud.
Récemment j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une enceinte connectée (sonos beam), cela semble très pratique pour gérer ses rdv par la voix. Cependant, l'enceinte n'est compatible qu'avec le système  Google (ou Alexa) mais pas avec Siri.
Du coup, je m'étais dit que s'il pouvait exister un moyen de synchroniser les deux systèmes de calendrier je pourrais quand même utiliser la fonction sur l'enceinte connectée.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très clair dans mes explications lol
Mais visiblement cela semble compliqué voir impossible (sauf solution payante).
Peut-être avez-vous une autre solution par rapport à ce que je viens de décrire ?
je vous remercie


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

Si tu n'as pas de souci avec Gogole, tu peux tout passer sur lui.
Ton quotidien ne sera changé que par le lien que tu utiliseras 

Donc iPhone tu ajoutes ton compte G qui te permettra d'avoir accès aussi au contact et calendrier de celui-ci d'un seul coup.
Tu exportes tes contact et calendrier actuel d'iCloud pour les importer sur G.
Et tu changes dans tes réglages le calendrier par défaut et carnet de contact.

Tu seras donc sur l'environnement G au lieu d'iCloud et tu auras donc tous les avantages comme inconvénients que ça apporte  

Je me permet un petit mot sur Google quand même, toute données stockée chez eux font l'objet de traitement et surtout leur appartiennent ... Donc par exemple le numéro de téléphone d'un de tes amis qui lui ne souhaiterai pas être référencé sur google ...
(gratuit=tu es le produit)


----------



## stwing (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je te remercie pour ta réponse rapide.
Je vais y réfléchir car j'aime bien l'environnement Apple et les données me semblent plus protégées que chez G.
A moi de peser le pour et le contre.

Je te remercie.


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

stwing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te remercie pour ta réponse rapide.
> Je vais y réfléchir car j'aime bien l'environnement Apple et les données me semblent plus protégées que chez G.
> ...



Tu peux aussi passer par un vrai prestataire.
Je suis très content d'infomaniak ou j'ai pris un nom de domaine qui permet d'avoir une boite mail sans limite de stockage avec toutes ce que tu recherches cal/card/task. Et le tout hébergé en suisse avec les conditions qui vont bien.
Entre 10 et 20€ /an je trouve que c'est plutôt correcte, et surtout te permet d'avoir un mail un peu unique


----------



## stwing (13 Janvier 2020)

je te remercie
je vais aller faire un tour sur leur site.


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

C'est un peu HS hein, mais l'intérêt va dans ton sens je pense.
Ensuite c'est la même chose qu'OVH sans l'inconvénient de la loi Française.


----------

